# Chocolate Cichlid--What Can I add with Him?



## keyholer (Apr 18, 2010)

This guy's gotten huge--maybe 11 inches--and has been in a 30 gallon tank by his lonesome for the last six months.

Is he outgrowing the tank? Could I possibly add any other fish that he would not attack? He tends to eat anything that fits in his mouth (a bunch of livebearers are No Longer Wth Us.)

I have a 55, but it's loaded with Bolivian Rams and Laetacaras who are all getting along beautifully, as well as a bunch of livebearer dithers. I assume the cichlid would wreak havoc in there?

I hate to give this guy up, but I fear he may have to be traded in to the LFS unless I wrangle another (larger) tank into the basement while my wife isn't looking...

Suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Chocolate needs a 75g for him alone. Keeping him in a 30g is not healthy (physically and mentally) for him. Do not add any more tankmates

You should be doing alot of large water changes with the 30g. At least 50% twice a week.

....Bill


----------



## aggriffin3 (Aug 15, 2009)

I echo what the last poster said. Instead of who and what, the title should say replace him with.
Way too small for that size fish.

How about using that tank for a grow out tank?


----------



## keyholer (Apr 18, 2010)

A grow-out tank sounds like a great idea--placed under a new 75 g tank and stand, which I just found on Craigslist. So chocolate thunder gets a new home this weekend.

Question: Can I stock any other fish with him in the 75 g? If so, would it be best to stock them all together at the same time, so that the Cichlid doesn't have time to get overly territorial? Of course, I will try and retain as much of the old tank water as possible, but I realize cycling issues also have to be considered here.

Thanks!


----------



## DFishFox (Sep 27, 2011)

do a water change for the 30 gal, next day move filter and water to new tank. Cycling done. Of course you'll want to add a new filter meant for the 75. But an established filter and larger body of water is sufficient to get started without delay. Be sure to have all new water thoroughly dechlorinated to ensure you don't accidentally kill your good bacteria in the established filter.

About your Chocolate's ability to play well with others... I've read they are well mannered. I'd imagine it wouldn't kill tank mates that have somewhere to go in case they get on his nerves.


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

New tank sounds good.

Tankmates all depend on the Chocolate. He might not feel threatened by smaller fish. I would add a Severum of your choice. Maybe a Blue Acara too. I would definitely keep it all South American Cichlids.

....Bill


----------



## DFishFox (Sep 27, 2011)

Don't Severums get up to 12" (10" captive)?

I agree with smaller tankmates for the same reasoning and SA cichlids, so why not some Bolivian Rams, Dwarf Acara or if you had to get a larger one I'd get this cool guy called Australoheros n. sp. red ceibal "Centurion"


----------



## keyholer (Apr 18, 2010)

Yup, severums get big. I love keyholes; so mellow and beautiful. I had three in another tank before I foolishly added some Braziliensis. BAD mix. Maybe I can find the keyholes online. Thanks to all; I will post pix once the 75 gets up and running.


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

hey there, lets see some pics of chocolate thunder! by the way, that is the coolest fish name ever. my chocolates name is pudge, but i am jealous...

anyway, i first kept my chocolate in a 75 before i moved him into a 150. the 75 is a good size, but personally i would stay away from larger sa cichlid tankmates (sev, uaru, etc). not that it wouldnt work and possibly be awesome, my persnoal opinion is that 75 gallons for two big cichlids will just be too cramped.

when my fish was in the 75, he lived with 2 keyholes. both of the keyholes were about 2 years old when i introduced him as a baby. he grew up with them and i never had a problem. they totally ignored eachother and i found it to be a really great mix. based on your name, you are a fan of keyholes so thats the way to go. if not, other good options might be a group of bolivians or some smaller eartheaters (make sure you have sand substrate). if you dont have access to something smaller, you could add a group of any of the following: silver dollars, brochis, bn plecos. i would stay away from tetras as my fish was able to eat a large group of very large black skirt tetras. i thought it would be impossible, but never doubt a hungry chocolate.

one last thing (sorry for rambling, i just have very similar fish and taste) would be that I strongly suggest you add floating plants and/or driftwood. before i got my silver dollars, i had a ton of floating anubias which the chocolate loved. now there are a few pieces of floating drift wood and he spends alot of time hanging out under them. gives him some shelter while hes lookin for bugs!

good luck and keep posting with what you decide!


----------



## keyholer (Apr 18, 2010)

__
https://flic.kr/p/6225976881

Sorry--I read instructions on how to make this appear in the actual discussion board and it did not work. tips?


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Good lookin fish.

....Bill


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

awesome. thanks!
have you decided what you are going to do?


----------

